# What are the two Tesla App miles on Home Screen?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

The charge limit, 152 mi 67% works as expected. Just curious what the upper left miles on the current Tesla App means:








Version 4.1.1

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> The charge limit, 152 mi 67% works as expected. Just curious what the upper left miles on the current Tesla App means:


I believe the former is what you've set the car to charge to, and the latter is the current state of the car.
In your case, the car has a few more miles than what you set it to charge to.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

garsh said:


> I believe the former is what you've set the car to charge to, and the latter is the current state of the car.
> In your case, the car has a few more miles than what you set it to charge to.


Thanks!

What I've been doing is setting my charge limit to match a 67% SOC. I've used that as a rough estimate of the battery capacity for degradation. Seeing the other miles suggests a 'spot check' of the battery capacity and seems to match the effects of outside temperature during charging:

-5.5% = ((152 / 67%) - 240) / 240 :: BMS predicted range at 100% based on SOC at 67%
-1.2% = ((159 / 67%) - 240) / 240 :: Instant BMS predicted range at 100% based on SOC at 67% and local temperature
Bob Wilson


----------

